# WIP Lancia Delta Integrale 1/24 Hasegawa



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

I will try to make a thread during the building of this kit. I also decided to add a motor with the USCP resin kit.
It's the first kit I make for 10 years, so I will certainly make some mistakes, so feel free to give me some advices  

First of all, clear the body and open the hood









Modification of seats, the back was not realist..









And I added some structures under the hood with Evergreen sheets










The firsts steps of this building in video:


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Some work on the USCP motor kit, to add some details.
First spark plugs and distributor

Origin:


















And the motor after painting and added cables and tubes










And I detailed all this building in a video:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice start. that engine looks good for just a plug (i assume it's just the top of the engine)


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Bonjour Arnaud,
very good work on the engine details! The Integrale has a lot of engine for such a small car. Do I get it correct, the original model has no engine and you integrated a resin engine? cool!


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Bonjour Arnaud,
> very good work on the engine details! The Integrale has a lot of engine for such a small car. Do I get it correct, the original model has no engine and you integrated a resin engine? cool!


Hello Andy,

You're right, the Hasegawa model has no engine. This is a USCP (Ukrainian Scale Car Production) resin kit. 








USCP - Ukrainian Scale Cars Production


USCP - Ukrainian Scale Cars Production




uscp-ua.com




I also ordered Evoluzione wheels, the quality is very good


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> nice start. that engine looks good for just a plug (i assume it's just the top of the engine)


Yes, it's just the top of the engine  
On the original kit there is a part of the bottom with oil tank and the turbo.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Realy awesome work on the engine details. Did you do a video segment on making the under hood support structure details? The leads on the wiring was intriguing to watch you make and look stunning!


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Realy awesome work on the engine details. Did you do a video segment on making the under hood support structure details? The leads on the wiring was intriguing to watch you make and look stunning!


Sorry, no, I have no video about this part  Sometimes I sit at my desk and begin to work on a kit "just to add a little detail"... and 3 hours after the under hood is done and there is no video 😭😭😭


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Some news about this project !!

I started to paint on the body and the chassis.

Zero Paints "Lancia Rally San Remo"
Mr color mat black
Mr color Super Iron 2


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice job so far. I like the Lancia Delta HF. I like also the 037 and especially the beast S4. I have one in my stcck, waiting to be built...... Keep posting pics of your built...


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks Steph  
You're right, the S4 is a real beast, a rally legend  

The Delta project is gently progressing, I made some more photos : 






































And a new video, with the paint job


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

seat belts are a nice detail


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> seat belts are a nice detail


It's from USCP








Road car Seatbelts PE set Black - 24A019







uscp-ua.com


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I also like the carpet... nice job....


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Arnaud,
i´m really impressed about all your details, great! What strikes me is now crisp and sharp the parts look. Is this typical for Hasegawa? Up till now i´ve only been building American manufacturers but am willing to check different brands.

What have you replaced beside the engine? I have checked out USCP and was quite surprised about the (high) prices. At least shipping to Germany wound´nt cost so much. Those seatbelts are beautiful. Those parts are made of resin and i have read some warnings about the dangerous dust. How do you avoid breathing in the sanding dust? Wet sanding and grinding?


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Hi Arnaud,
> i´m really impressed about all your details, great! What strikes me is now crisp and sharp the parts look. Is this typical for Hasegawa? Up till now i´ve only been building American manufacturers but am willing to check different brands.
> 
> What have you replaced beside the engine? I have checked out USCP and was quite surprised about the (high) prices. At least shipping to Germany wound´nt cost so much. Those seatbelts are beautiful. Those parts are made of resin and i have read some warnings about the dangerous dust. How do you avoid breathing in the sanding dust? Wet sanding and grinding?


Hi Andy,

This kit has really good quality, indeed but it is not well detailed (less than 70pcs). Some mold lines or flashes to suppress but nothing serious. There are some parts to rebuild in order to be more realistic (like inside door panels or the piece with suspension and brake). 
I didn't have to modify pieces to help them to fit, so that's a good point.
So far i only knew Tamiya kits, but Hasegawa is a good surprise.

Beside the engine, I added seatbelts (USCP) and rebuilt rear breakdisks, the door panels (inside) and modified the exhaust.

For USCP, in my opinion, worth the price. Very few work to do on it if you want tu use it "from the box", and all fit together easily.
The motor is 100% made of resin. For the dust, well, it's better to use a mask if you sand it. I already wear a mask when using my airbrush.
and I can confirm, the seatbelts kit is really beautiful.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

ASO Scalemodels said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> This kit has really good quality, indeed but it is not well detailed (less than 70pcs). Some mold lines or flashes to suppress but nothing serious. There are some parts to rebuild in order to be more realistic (like inside door panels or the piece with suspension and brake).
> I didn't have to modify pieces to help them to fit, so that's a good point.
> ...


Hi Arnaud,

thanks for your input. I did notice the rear suspension. I`m building a ´63 Corvette now. Detailing the engine (my obsession) and the indoor isn´t that big a challenge. But the kit has a chassis with modeled-on exhaust-pipes and rear suspension. Makes it look quite cheap. I´m rebuilding the bottom side now and have removed the exhaust-system, because my model will get sidepipes. 

The Corvette has a unique rear suspension, that just dosn´t show on this model. Did your salvage a different model for your shaft, differential and suspension or build it up from scratch? I´v already bin thinking about modeling certain pieces with FIMO.


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Hi Arnaud,
> 
> thanks for your input. I did notice the rear suspension. I`m building a ´63 Corvette now. Detailing the engine (my obsession) and the indoor isn´t that big a challenge. But the kit has a chassis with modeled-on exhaust-pipes and rear suspension. Makes it look quite cheap. I´m rebuilding the bottom side now and have removed the exhaust-system, because my model will get sidepipes.


I will have the same problem with the next kit : a Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 3 by Fujimi.... The chassis is just one piece and not detailed..



Andy Oldenburg said:


> The Corvette has a unique rear suspension, that just dosn´t show on this model. Did your salvage a different model for your shaft, differential and suspension or build it up from scratch? I´v already bin thinking about modeling certain pieces with FIMO.


this Lancia is my first car kit, so I haven't any spare part from other car. I did all from scratch, with Evergreen sheets and profiles.


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi,

The project is nearly finished..
I just took a couple of quick photos, I will make a real photoshoot by these days.





































yes, the rear "Delta" decal is a bit damaged... I couldn't figure that I will have some troubles with decals... I'm not ready to build come race cars 😅😅😅


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm a little bit late on my videos.. So here is the next part, with the chassis assembly, and a detailed part on the rear brakes modifications


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Beau travail mec !!!! .... For your license plate, find a real license place image, resize it to fit the location on the car and then simply print it in high quality. And then cut it and glue it on the car. It will look much more realistic then a decal. That's what I do on my car builds...


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Merci Steph  
Nice hint, indeed it will add an additional touch of realism.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

f1steph said:


> Beau travail mec !!!! .... For your license plate, find a real license place image, resize it to fit the location on the car and then simply print it in high quality. And then cut it and glue it on the car. It will look much more realistic then a decal. That's what I do on my car builds...


Now that´s a great hack! I get frustrated often enough by decals falling apart. Because I don´t do racing cars, I have avoided the hassle with strips and flames tearing under my fingers. Okay, the tiny ones don´t fall apart that easy, but I have messed up license plates myself. 
I´ve read about spraying the decals with a clear coat before soaking them. Do you know how good that works?


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

And here is the final result 
I'm not totaly satisfied with these photos, I need to practice 😅 

This project was my first model car build, my first time with an airbrush, my first time with clearcoat and polishing..


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey Arnaud,
you did a fantastic job! The details are very well done, Logos, fine red trim on the grill. OK, that ruined decal....
The air is getting thin up there. I´m looking forward to your next project. In case you have questions about airbrush, call on me.


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Hey Arnaud,
> you did a fantastic job! The details are very well done, Logos, fine red trim on the grill. OK, that ruined decal....
> The air is getting thin up there. I´m looking forward to your next project. In case you have questions about airbrush, call on me.


thank you Andy  I won't hesitate..
And yes, decals are just my nightmare.. 😅


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Now that´s a great hack! I get frustrated often enough by decals falling apart. Because I don´t do racing cars, I have avoided the hassle with strips and flames tearing under my fingers. Okay, the tiny ones don´t fall apart that easy, but I have messed up license plates myself.
> I´ve read about spraying the decals with a clear coat before soaking them. Do you know how good that works?


Well of course, you'll need to apply a clear or flat coat (non acrylic ) on the decals. Testor Dull coat works if you need a flat decal. Remember, to avoid the silvering effet, the surface on the model needs to be glossy if you're using a glossy coat on your decal. 

I don't know if you know this site to make custom license plate..... just print it on a piece of paper in the correct size and you'll have a very nice custom license plate....



https://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## ASO Scalemodels (Feb 26, 2021)

f1steph said:


> Well of course, you'll need to apply a clear or flat coat (non acrylic ) on the decals. Testor Dull coat works if you need a flat decal. Remember, to avoid the silvering effet, the surface on the model needs to be glossy if you're using a glossy coat on your decal.
> 
> I don't know if you know this site to make custom license plate..... just print it on a piece of paper in the correct size and you'll have a very nice custom license plate....
> 
> ...


I put all the decals before the clear coat. Only licence plates had been put after. At least, I will be able to remove it easily.
thanks for your website, but I will make french licence plate


----------

